
Using Mathematics to Repair a Masterpiece - M_Grey
https://www.quantamagazine.org/20160929-ghissi-altarpiece-and-mathematics/
======
stablemap
People who enjoyed this article might also enjoy watching Daubechies' talk on
using wavelets to, among other things, detect forgeries.

[https://youtu.be/-SyeN1hCYyA](https://youtu.be/-SyeN1hCYyA)

~~~
M_Grey
Thanks, I watched a few minutes and have it set to watch later. It's that kind
of post that I love most from HN so far... I never would have seen that
lecture without your comment.

------
wolfkill
Last week I went to a couple of lectures by the author and also went to view
the St. John's altarpiece at the NC Museum of Art. It is beautiful and
fascinating. The exhibit is very well done and I highly recommend it to anyone
in the area.

